# Foto Fest 2016 Mk. II



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 1, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 2, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 4, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 5, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2016)

Good shots Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 6, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2016)

like that shot...!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 7, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2016)

Beautiful shot Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 8, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2016)

Great shots Jeff - the B-17 pic is center-spread stuff !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks everybody.

Glad to see so many stopping by to have a look. As always, feel free to copy these pics to your computer for personal use, I am glad to be able to share these with folks from different parts of the world who may not get to see some of them otherwise.

Have a great day everybody!

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks for your efforts Jeff, much appreciated!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 9, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 11, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2016)

Nice !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 12, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2016)

Great cockpit shot of the Mossie !


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 12, 2016)

Nice Jeff. What are the yellow circles in the cockpit for?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2016)

Gas /carbon monoxide detector patches, same as seen on the head armour of the Lancaster.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 13, 2016)

Gotcha, thanks!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 13, 2016)

Merlins rock!

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice one Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 14, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2016)

Awesome shot...!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 14, 2016)

It certainly is ! Great shot Jeff !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks guys. Perhaps I should have a word with the 47 jockey and ask him to tighten it up a smidgen

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 15, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 16, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 17, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2016)

Great shots Jeff, especially the B-17.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 18, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2016)

Stripey ............. Grrr! (That was my tiger impersonation...)


----------



## rochie (Mar 18, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 19, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2016)

Excellent!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 19, 2016)

Good ones Jeff.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 19, 2016)

Great shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 20, 2016)

Caught this guy arriving at Toronto yesterday afternoon.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 21, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice ones Jeff.


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 21, 2016)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 339378
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Long way from home! Great shots Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 21, 2016)

Catch22 said:


> Long way from home! Great shots Jeff.



Five underwing tanks tells me he didn't come from Trenton!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2016)

Very cool...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 22, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2016)

Like it!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 23, 2016)

Did someone say Naval Aviation?

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2016)

Nice collection..!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 25, 2016)

S'more Navy stuff

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 26, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 27, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2016)

Nice one..!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 27, 2016)

Great shot of the Privateer.
Is that the ex- Jeff Hawkes CASA 52 ?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 28, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 28, 2016)

Great shot !
Pretty rare sight I would think, too.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2016)

Now that's a great pic, rare to see them together I would think.....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 29, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2016)

NICE..!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 30, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2016)

Fantastic, Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 30, 2016)

Beauty!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 1, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 2, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## rochie (Apr 2, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2016)

Very nice. It would make a rather good 'weekend ride' I think - beats the hell out of a Porsche !


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 3, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 4, 2016)

For Terry,

Hope this is a new one for your collection of this wonderful fighter!









Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2016)

Stir that pot...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh, look, it's a .............................quick, where's the bucket ?!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 4, 2016)

Right there, next to the golf cart.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 5, 2016)

Nice Wildcat, but how cool is that Buccaneer!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 5, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2016)

Very cool...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 7, 2016)

Another Terry Fox special.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 8, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2016)

like that one!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 8, 2016)

Me too - I thought at first that it was a model !
I like the effect of the 'carrier deck' it's standing on.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 9, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 10, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 11, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2016)

Good stuff.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2016)

Great shots Jeff.
What's that beastie in post #129 ?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 11, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Great shots Jeff.
> What's that beastie in post #129 ?



Martin AM- Mauler

Item - National Naval Aviation Museum

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 11, 2016)

Good ones.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks Jeff. It looked sort of familiar, but I couldn't decide what it was !
Only ever seen B&W pics of the Mauler, and then without the wings folded. Looks quite a powerful aircraft, although the tail shape doesn't seem to suit the rest of the aircraft shape !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 12, 2016)

All I can hear when I look at this photo is Jim Morrison singing " this is the end, beautiful friend" from the opening scene in Apocalypse Now"


Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 13, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2016)

Aahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !
Enough said !


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2016)

Love the Mossie!!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 15, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 15, 2016)

Good shot Jeff.
I know you're tall, but were you standing on a box (or maybe on Jason's back !) to get that angle ? !!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 15, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Good shot Jeff.
> I know you're tall, but were you standing on a box (or maybe on Jason's back !) to get that angle ? !!



Nothing gets by you Terry, I had a small two step ladder with me.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2016)

Ah Ha!
The step ladder, bane of 1980s photographers who were unfortunate enough to be behind them at air shows - and now banned at UK air shows !
Wish they would also ban those bloody big 'Take Better Photos' hats too !!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 16, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2016)

Nice lighting on the Dak - good shot Jeff.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 18, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2016)

Sweet shot jeff.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2016)

Yes it is !
Got black, rather large snails on that airfield I see !


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 19, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 19, 2016)

Good one Jeff - I had to look twice at that one .... at first I thought it had a turret stuck onto the side of the nose !!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 20, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice one !
It's been a long time since we saw a Firefly airborne in the UK - I wonder when the RNHF will get theirs back in the air ?


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 21, 2016)

Ooooo, Privateer. Ex fire bomber?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 21, 2016)

nuuumannn said:


> Ooooo, Privateer. Ex fire bomber?




Not sure but I do not think so. She has been an outdoor museum piece for quite a few years. Part of the yankee Air Museum at Willow Run Airport, she is slowly being redone to static to better represent her wartime appearance.

Jeff


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks for that Jeff. Thanks to Google I just found out it was a fire bomber at one point - Tanker 125. The glazed nose was fitted for use by the Coast Guard and six of them went on to become fire bombers including this one.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 22, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2016)

Great shot Jeff !
Probably wouldn't be allowed at a UK airshow - in fact, the way things are going, it'll be a wonder if _flying_ is allowed at UK airshows at some point in the future !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2016)

Great shot Jeff.

sad if that does happen Terry.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 23, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2016)

Beaut shot !
I've always liked that colour scheme too.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice golden Sabre; cool shot, man.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 24, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 25, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2016)

Great shots Jeff !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 26, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2016)

good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 27, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2016)

excellent


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2016)

Superb shot Jeff !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 28, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2016)

same here...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 29, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2016)

Done good again Jeff!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2016)

Nice !


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2016)

c'mon where's the new one...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 1, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> c'mon where's the new one...



Sorry Wayne.

One of my part time jobs is working for a local funeral home. Today, I was out the door early and I got to drive the remains of someone who passed away back in January and was held until now as the small cemetery she was buried in cannot do winter interments. This was the day that was convenient for the family.

Despite the best work of the embalmers back in January let me finish up by saying I am so glad it was a nice day as this drive was certainly one where there was a need for the van windows to be down to allow plenty of fresh air in.

When I got home there was lots of outdoor work to be done so something had to give and sadly it was this post.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2016)

Good shot Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2016)

No worries....Your off the hook Jeff.


----------

